# Looking for some input



## formula5 (Jan 7, 2010)

If you have seen my earlier posts, you will see that I am just entering the pro paint world. My real expertise is with computers though, and this forum inspired me to maybe create some websites for money. (Don't worry- this post is not an ad!) I was looking at some paint sites in my city (San Antonio) and noticed how crappy they were. One person may paint very well and do a great job, but the website should reflect that and so many contractors miss that I think. I thought maybe I could find a local company that needs one and provide it for a reasonable cost.

What are some of the features that you would like on a site, if you had one? Maybe something that stands out and grabs attention. Since the website is geared to the HO, do you find that people generally think "paint is paint" and 90% only care about cost? How would you get them to think otherwise in a matter of a few sentences? 

I attached a link to a site I have partially built just for some idea of what I am doing. Nothing on it works! Keep in mind that the logos were just fillers, depending on the contractor of course. I know atleast 2 of them are junk. 

http://two.xthost.info/formula4/


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Check out rcon's web site. He did a really good job. Maybe you can get some ideas from him.


----------

